# Does a Hedgehog Hiccup?!!!



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

I know dogs and cats do but what about hedgehogs?
Toki has been having what I think are little hiccup fits. But to add to it tonight he was biting the iron on letters on my boyfriends hoodie. I thouht he would anoint and he may have but it was dark and I could only see his butt. After he was done with the hoodie he walked around a bit and had a little hiccup fit then after he kinda looked like....he was trying not to puke maybe or dry heaving but he wasn't puking. He did it maybe 3 times. Idk if it was a left over anointing thing that the "hiccups" interrupted and maybe he was gonna put something on his belly but didn't....
Is my little Toki broken or is he just being a hedgie?!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Are they short, sharp breaths in? Body twitches a little? My little guy occasionally does this for seemingly no reason. He started doing this since day one which had me worried for the first little while. He stops as soon as I put my hand on him or distract him, and I've heard a few other people say their do this as well, so it sounds like normal hedgie behaviour. Normal behaviour for them typically involves causing seemingly unnecessary worry in people for their own amusement.


----------



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you so much! 
Yes, that is what he is doing. 
I didn't think anything of it until my boyfriend questioned the hiccup explanation and then my mind jumped to "oh no! He's gonna die or explode!" 
I can go to bed now knowing Toki was only doing what he does best...make my hair turn gray.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Quilly has done that before! I don't think it's anything to worry about. Just a hiccup!


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

My girl would often start a sort of "hiccup" when I would hold her balled up. I could never see what she was doing because it would stop as soon as I touched her. Then one night she was balled up on her side, and I finally saw what she was doing. She was cleaning her feet! Haha. Just thought I'd share in case some of these cases fit this. 

Hedgehogs sure are silly. :roll:


----------



## lcoopman (Sep 8, 2014)

My guy does the same thing, it worried me at first.


----------

